# New rat toys



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

So all my seven girl rats are living together in the upper 2 levels of a 3 level ferret nation. Everyone seems to be loving the fun and company. I've added some new toys and hammocks. Enjoy the photos:

Upper cage (Tika is peeking at you, can you see her?)








Bottom cage








New muppet hammock, large enough for many rats








A littlle basket zip tied to the side with a pillow to lay on.








What's this?...a new rat?








Maisy's the first to investigate








Get OFF of my hammock!








Can you help me move this thing?
















Are you alive? (nibble, nibble)








And a pretty Una one


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Hahaha that made my day. The picture of her pushing the stuffed rat off of her hammock is hilarious!!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww that is so cute. Beautiful ratties.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Una is a doll! Well, they're all cute, but there's always that one special photo, isn't there?


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

great cage and beautiful lil ratties. =]


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

Adorable. And the pushing of the rat, mine does that too, all the time. The poor stuffed animal rat has been pushed off anything and everything lol


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are so cute! The one of your little girl pushing the toy off the hamock reminds me of my girls!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures, too adorable.


----------

